# Do Rome katana’s destroy your boots!?!



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

Hey. 
I was fully decided to land some 19/20 rome katanas in the sweet grey colour scheme - but now seeing reports that katana’s are destroying people’s boots. 

Specifically I have seen multiple times in this forum and in other reviews that the heel cup has caused pressure damage on either side of the boots heel - wearing down and causing a hole. Some people have written that they needed to use tape/filler/glue on these holes to maintain waterproofing. 

This seems insane to me that a top end highly publicised binding is doing this and people are still buying it. There’s a chance it’s from poor fit with some people’s boot size/brand. However I think I’ve seen multiple boot brand mentioned in the posts. 
I got brand new boots the end of the season and don’t fancy shredding them already. 

- Can anyone who’s owned them confirm that this has/hasn’t happened with their boots?

- Has anything changed on the 19/20 that might stop this happening and mean I should still get them?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I have older style katanas, size 10 ThirtyTwo TM-2 XLT's, no problems. I've only ridden on them a couple of long, hard days (that's what she said) but there are no signs of wear on my boots like I've read about where it happens after a single day of riding.

I think most problems like this with high end gear are only going to bite a few people who have specific setups and boot types or are just unlucky. I've had the Union ankle strap hardware falling out problem, for example, but my wife and buddy both have Union bindings and never had anything go wrong. And that one was a widespread complaint.


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

frankyfc said:


> Hey.
> I was fully decided to land some 19/20 rome katanas in the sweet grey colour scheme - but now seeing reports that katana’s are destroying people’s boots.
> 
> Specifically I have seen multiple times in this forum and in other reviews that the heel cup has caused pressure damage on either side of the boots heel - wearing down and causing a hole. Some people have written that they needed to use tape/filler/glue on these holes to maintain waterproofing.
> ...


Union forces and stratas do this to my burton boots too.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Besides my 3 pair of Cartels, I have the 16/17 Katanas in M. I ride a size 10- ThirtyTwo Binary Boa boot. I haven't had any issues. 

Altho after reading about something similar from people with Burton bindings... I noticed for the first time some minor scuffing damage on the heel of these boots from my Cartels. (...the back of the heel cup has little ridges, supposedly to help hold the heel in place.) Never had an issue with this on any of my Cartel boot/bindings combos prior. :shrug:

So, I think @drblast might have it right in that it's likely a problem _only_ to specific boot/binding combos. :shrug:

The Katanas themselves are some _AWESOME_ bindings. :thumbsup::grin:


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

@drblast , how do you like those TM-2 XLT's? I have some Burton Ions that probably are nearing 100 days and I'm thinking about replacing them soon. Looking for some other options to check out TM-2 XLT, Vans infuse, K2 Thraxxis are on the list.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

drblast said:


> I have older style katanas, size 10 ThirtyTwo TM-2 XLT's, no problems. I've only ridden on them a couple of long, hard days (that's what she said) but there are no signs of wear on my boots like I've read about where it happens after a single day of riding.
> 
> I think most problems like this with high end gear are only going to bite a few people who have specific setups and boot types or are just unlucky. I've had the Union ankle strap hardware falling out problem, for example, but my wife and buddy both have Union bindings and never had anything go wrong. And that one was a widespread complaint.


Yeah maybe. I had the falling out problem on the old unions which they’ve since fixed. 
I emailed Rome about the katana issue and they said it’s the first they’ve heard of it. 
Not sure how reliable the sources were saying that they chew the boots up. Maybe people squeezing a too large boot size into a smaller binding? 
Still tempted to try them out this year but this is massively putting me off. 

Don’t fancy buying another 300$ pair of boots cos my expensive bindings have ripped them to shreds.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

sush1 said:


> Union forces and stratas do this to my burton boots too.


Yeah Stratas were tearing up my Vans boots as well. I put some duct tape on the spots (heel) but in the end, I got rid of the bindings for other reasons so I don't think the boots got totally broken... don't remember. I think they're fine, just some minor tearing.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

taco tuesday said:


> @drblast , how do you like those TM-2 XLT's? I have some Burton Ions that probably are nearing 100 days and I'm thinking about replacing them soon. Looking for some other options to check out TM-2 XLT, Vans infuse, K2 Thraxxis are on the list.


I love the TM-2's because the size 10's fit perfectly after heat molding and riding for a few days. In other brands the 10's were overly painful so I went with 10.5's, and that would be great for a few weeks but they'd be loose when packed out. Also the XLT's are the perfect amount of stiffness so I don't have to over-tighten them to get the response I want, and new XLT's have that velco strap on the top too which I really like. And I love the laces. The insoles I don't like at all and I replace those with Remind Medics, but I'd do that for just about any boot.

One of my friends has the Vans Infuse and really likes the inserts that can make them stiff or not, and I'd probably look at those if the TM-2's weren't a thing. I owned the Salomon Synapse Wides too but the fit isn't as good on my feet as the TM-2's.

Whatever one of those fits you best would be my choice. I've spent far too much time and money chasing the right boots and I'm happy I can just get what I know fits.


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

I’ve ridden M/L 17/18 katanas with a 10 and 10.5 dc lynx and judge respectively. Lynx had very minor purely cosmetic damage after 30+ days over 2 seasons.

No damage on the judge even though it is the suggested largest boot size for that size katana binding. 

New toe strap looks like it should be an improvement on the latest model.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

tonymontana said:


> I’ve ridden M/L 17/18 katanas with a 10 and 10.5 dc lynx and judge respectively. Lynx had very minor purely cosmetic damage after 30+ days over 2 seasons.
> 
> No damage on the judge even though it is the suggested largest boot size for that size katana binding.
> 
> New toe strap looks like it should be an improvement on the latest model.


What years judge? Know they’ve changed a lot the last few years. I actually wear judges (2019) in a 10 so that could be reassuring. May still go for the katana and give it a chance. 
Think they’re the most balanced binding with the targa probably being overkill


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Maybe I'm the only guy. 3 seasons destroyed 3 pairs of boots. 

Maybe it just depends on how high the rubber sole of your boot is. It' sit's low, your boot is going to get destroyed. 

I had Nitros.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Didn't realize until the end of the season but wore a small hole in the outer shell on my Salomons. Betting I can move or rotate something to eliminate the problem but that being said with boots being destroyed by everything else, the wear from riding is going to kill my boots before the wear from the bindings makes them unridable so I'm not really worried about it.


----------



## Buzzdog (Jan 14, 2019)

I have some 17 katanas and 18 katanas and 2020 stratas. The katanas have a much wider heel cup than the stratas. I have some burton imperials and they fit the katanas well and haven’t seen any wear from the bindings after last season. Not sure if they will work with the stratas but I’m selling them to keep the katanas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

I wear the latest model judge. The white and black with the gum sole. They look like some Storm trooper snow boots Really like the new colors (white & green, grey & green) this year but also don't need new boots...


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

I hesitate to post because I don't want to scare anyone away from the Katanas but this is what they did to mine and I will still be riding them regardless.








[/url][/IMG]








[/url] image uploader[/IMG]


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

lab49232 said:


> I hesitate to post because I don't want to scare anyone away from the Katanas but this is what they did to mine and I will still be riding them regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What makes you still ride them? 
Surely just switch to a binding that doesn’t do that


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

lab49232 said:


> I hesitate to post because I don't want to scare anyone away from the Katanas but this is what they did to mine and I will still be riding them regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi. Pictures don’t work - but guessing it’s ruined your boots? Seems to be a real issue. Avoiding for sure


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

frankyfc said:


> What makes you still ride them?
> Surely just switch to a binding that doesn’t do that


Because why do I care that it does that? My boots aren't going on a fashion shelf after I blow them out. That's over 40 days which means likely well past the half life of the boots. That "damage" isn't going to affect their performance. I literally had no idea it was there until someone asked how my boots were holding up. Another 30 or so days and they're probably going in the trash even if the outside was in mint condition.

Plus not just any binding rides and works for my riding like the Katanas. I personally find them the best all around binding I've ridden of A LOT.

Finally I'll keep riding them because I can almost guarentee I can pivot some things or move some things that changes where my boot sits in the binding and stops it from doing this.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

lab49232 said:


> I hesitate to post because I don't want to scare anyone away from the Katanas but this is what they did to mine and I will still be riding them regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dammm. Those bindings have f---ed your shit up! 
That inside wear is deep and looks like it won't be long till snow/water is getting in there (if not already).

For sure not getting the katanas now. That is mad.

Not having my new dc Shukshans destroyed... they were pricey.


----------



## dannyboy617 (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks for posting the pic. Do you ever get blisters/hot spots in that area on your heels?

I have Rome Targas and 390 bosses and I do get blisters in that area. I always thought it was my boots but now I am wondering if my bindings have anything to do with it.

I have not noticed that kind of wear on my boots though.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

dannyboy617 said:


> Thanks for posting the pic. Do you ever get blisters/hot spots in that area on your heels?
> 
> I have Rome Targas and 390 bosses and I do get blisters in that area. I always thought it was my boots but now I am wondering if my bindings have anything to do with it.
> 
> I have not noticed that kind of wear on my boots though.


Nope. That is 100% your boots. Your boots shell is going to beyond block any outside pressure. Your boots aren't fitted properly and your getting ankle movement, definitely get professional sized it'll change your world. The only problem with this wear is gonna be cosmetic damage. It won't be enough for it to affect warmth, waterproofing or any interior problems in any noticeable capacity.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

RIDERUK said:


> dammm. Those bindings have f---ed your shit up!
> That inside wear is deep and looks like it won't be long till snow/water is getting in there (if not already).
> 
> For sure not getting the katanas now. That is mad.
> ...


Nope they're fine still. They'll be worn out long before there's any functional issues. Your Shukshans are only going to last you maybe 80 or so days on the mountain so they'll easily survive and wear and tear from bindings before going bad.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

RIDERUK said:


> dammm. Those bindings have f---ed your shit up!
> That inside wear is deep and looks like it won't be long till snow/water is getting in there (if not already).
> 
> For sure not getting the katanas now. That is mad.
> ...


:facepalm3: Is this serious?


----------

